# Reschedule HCG?



## notsoswoleCPA (May 13, 2018)

On another forum, they were talking about how they take HCG on a different day than their testosterone injection.  I was wondering if anyone here did it or not?  Right now, my current protocol is 90 mg of testosterone and 500 iU HCG every 3.5 days, which I do Monday morning/Thursday evening.  The NP at my current doctor hinted that I may suffer from primary hypogonadism since HCG didn't raise my total testosterone as much as they thought they would.  As a result, they upped my testosterone dosage from 80 to 90 mg every 3.5 days.  I told her she should just let me shoot 1 ml per week, and she said "probably next time".

So, in my case, would it even matter to do HCG on a different schedule?  I was thinking of experimenting and splitting it across Monday, Wednesday, & Friday but wondering what, if any benefit I would see from doing it that way.  I guess I could try it and see, but I think the only benefit I would see is a more even estrogen conversion.  Even then, my estradiol hasn't been going out of control, so I don't even know if it is worth it for an extra stick per week.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 14, 2018)

If you have primary hypogonadism, hCG isn't going to do anything for you.  It doesn't matter how much LH goes to your testicles.

But your NP said that hCG raised your testosterone levels so that indicates that your testicles are working - at least to some degree.

I personally don't get caught up in which days to take hCG on in relation to when I do my test injections.  But you can play around with it and see if it helps.  It may even out the peaks and troughs.


----------



## shanemario (May 14, 2018)

But as far as I know HCG is good for human body. I have heard a lot about this one.


----------



## dk8594 (May 14, 2018)

I've tried it both ways. I didn't do blood work, but from a sense of well-being I  didn't feel like it  mattered.


----------

